# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Dileep George

## Airicist

Co-founder of Vicarious FPC Inc.

Co-founder of Numenta Inc.

facebook.com/dileepg

twitter.com/dileeplearning

linkedin.com/in/dileep-george

Dileep George on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

George, Brown See Broad Uses for Artificial Intelligence

Published on Mar 23, 2012




> Feb. 14 Dileep George and Scott Brown, co-founders of Vicarious Systems, talk about the company's development of artificial intelligence software and the outlook for its applications. They speak with Betty Liu on Bloomberg Television's "In the Loop."

----------


## Airicist

Dileep George: Brain-Inspired AI | AI Podcast #115 with Lex Fridman

Aug 14, 2020




> Dileep George is a researcher at the intersection of neuroscience and artificial intelligence, co-founder of Vicarious, formerly co-founder of Numenta. From the early work on Hierarchical temporal memory to Recursive Cortical Networks to today, Dileep's always sought to engineer intelligence that is closely inspired by the human brain. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.
> 
> Outline:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 4:50 - Building a model of the brain
> 17:11 - Visual cortex
> 27:50 - Probabilistic graphical models
> 31:35 - Encoding information in the brain
> 36:56 - Recursive Cortical Network
> ...

----------

